# Rocco's P/RR/S Part I



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2006)

Started P/RR/S Last week and finished with Power week. This week is RR. Not doing much with legs right now because of my knee. I got accepted to George Mason University so I'll start that next semester.

*Chest/Forearms*

*Incline Bench-*
135 x 9/9/8

*DB Bench-*
60 x 12
55 x 11/11

*Cable X-over-*
20 x 15
30 x 13

*BB Forearm Curl-*
90 x 9
70 x 12/14

*Reverse BB Forearm Curl-*
40 x 10/12/15


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 9, 2006)

Go Rocco!

Congratulations on getting accepted to the university.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats on getting into GMU


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, it's a pretty good University...I didn't think I'd get accepted LOL. I'm double majoring- Philosophy and English.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2006)

I would double major in Drinking and getting fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I would double major in Drinking and getting fat


I'd get a lot of life credit for that!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2006)

I have my PHD


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2006)

Roc

Congrats on getting into university!  What an accomplishment -- and a double major at that!  You da man!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats on getting into GMU!  

P/RR/S? Right on!  I was going to start back into that myself.  If the rest of my workouts this week go okay, then it's back to two-a-day P/RR/S.

What pattern are you going to use?  Is it going to be straight P/RR/S or are you going to mix it up?  I'm thinking about doing P/P/RR/S.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Roc!
Congrats!
I was offered a full ride for drinking a gluttony....even was gonna get intothe fraternity of: Alpha Pie-eating Chew.....but, turned it down. It seems that after I completely balloned up, I was gonna have to eat veggie sandwhiches and get my name changed to Jared.

Did I miss it, or what are the majors gona be in?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Did I miss it, or what are the majors gona be in?



Here


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2006)

nice. what are those degrees gonna do for you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats Rocco! I know all about George Mason in Fairfax. If I had put down the bong in the late 70's, I probably would have gone there . That is a really up and coming school. Will look great on your resume buddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Roc
> 
> Congrats on getting into university!  What an accomplishment -- and a double major at that!  You da man!



Thanks Babe


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Congrats on getting into GMU!
> 
> P/RR/S? Right on!  I was going to start back into that myself.  If the rest of my workouts this week go okay, then it's back to two-a-day P/RR/S.
> 
> What pattern are you going to use?  Is it going to be straight P/RR/S or are you going to mix it up?  I'm thinking about doing P/P/RR/S.



Hey buddy, that's cool if you go back too  I'm doing the basic for 3 times through and then do the Part II. I loved doing Part II last time I did it so I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Roc!
> Congrats!
> I was offered a full ride for drinking a gluttony....even was gonna get intothe fraternity of: Alpha Pie-eating Chew.....but, turned it down. It seems that after I completely balloned up, I was gonna have to eat veggie sandwhiches and get my name changed to Jared.
> 
> Did I miss it, or what are the majors gona be in?



LOL, what's up Mikey!!! How's everything?

I'm not sure what the degrees are going to do for me yet. I'd really like to start writing and I want to get involved with Human Rights...I'll just get the degrees for now and see what doors open up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats Rocco! I know all about George Mason in Fairfax. If I had put down the bong in the late 70's, I probably would have gone there . That is a really up and coming school. Will look great on your resume buddy.


Did you used to live around here? Have I asked you that before? LOL. Thanks JD, nice to see your still here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Back RR*

*CG Pulldown-*
90 x 9
110 x 9

*DB Row-*
50 x 12
60 x 12

*HS Row-*
140 x 13/15

*Pullover-*
110 x 14/14

*Hyper-*
60 x 9/8

WO Time- 29 min

I really underestimated what I could do today...I guess that's what the first cycle through is for though eh?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2006)

hey! sounds good. 
Like the workout! I'm hoping to start back tomorrow!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Did you used to live around here? Have I asked you that before? LOL. Thanks JD, nice to see your still here!


Yep, grew up in Springfield and Annandale.

I never really left. Just get weak on posting sometimes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Chest Power*

Just got back from a wedding in RI. I ate horribly the entire time I was up there, but I enjoyed it 

*Bench-*
215 x 5/5/5

*Incline DB-*
90 x 5/5/5

*Peck Deck-*
185 x 5/5

*Behind Back Wrist Curl-*
115 x 6/6/5

*Reverse Forearm Curl-*
65 x 5/5


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey BRother Rocco, w/o's are lookin good!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Just got back from a wedding in RI. I ate horribly the entire time I was up there, but I enjoyed it
> 
> *Bench-*
> 215 x 5/5/5
> ...


I never know which journal to post in dawg.

The crappy eating appears to have increased you recent lifts, nice job  .


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2006)

Pretty strong on the pressing Rocco.  What sort of program are you following again?  I forgot...


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Hey BRother Rocco, w/o's are lookin good!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


Hey there Angel. Things are going well, uncertain but well LOL. Hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I never know which journal to post in dawg.
> 
> The crappy eating appears to have increased you recent lifts, nice job  .



LOL, hopefully I'll keep this one for a bit. The lifts went up some but I still feel so damn weak. I look at myself in the mirror and can't believe I only lift what I do. Not that I look amazing in the mirror but I am big even if it's mostly fat LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Pretty strong on the pressing Rocco.  What sort of program are you following again?  I forgot...



Thanks Cow...I'm doing GoPro's P/RR/S program.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

Betcha I can out fat you.  Sitting 228-230.  Was over 240 on sunday night after a big party weekend in Halifax.  Back down to 230 now though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Back Power*

*Pull-up-*
0 x 5/5/5

*DB Row-*
90 x 5/5/6

*Cable Row-*
140 x 5/6

Short workout eh? I'm so happy to be doing pull-ups again without assistance!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Betcha I can out fat you.  Sitting 228-230.  Was over 240 on sunday night after a big party weekend in Halifax.  Back down to 230 now though.



 But you have a good excuse, your life is a whirlwind right now. I'm basically unemployed with lot's of time...why am I still fat  Are you still going to the gym?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah very inconsistently.  Whenever I am not too tired to actually make the effort.

I usually get up at 4am to change shifts with my wife with the little guy till I start work at 8am( he isn't a great sleeper) so I am getting 4-5 hrs sleep a night.   But you adjust.  Just ain't fun.


----------



## Luke95 (Oct 17, 2006)

G'luck with the employment troubles Buddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2006)

Luke95 said:


> G'luck with the employment troubles Buddy.



Thanks buddy, things are working out and for the best. Nice pics in the gallery btw!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Shoulders Power*

*MP-*
140 x 5/5/5

*Smith Upright Row-*
115 x 6
130 x 6
135 x 6

*Cheat Lateral-*
30 x 6
35 x 5

*BB Shrug-*
315 x 4/5/5

Damn, I used to love power week but it takes it's toll on me now lol. I'm getting old!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2006)

Put some pics of the wedding last week in my gallery.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2006)

You got some shit on your face


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the pics Roc....you're so darn adorable


----------

